
The Mach-3 Drone That Spied on China - dgudkov
https://warisboring.com/the-mach-3-drone-that-spied-on-china/
======
basicplus2
What we really want is a good look at it,

Here's a better picture..

[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/2a/Th...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/2a/The_Lockheed_D-21.jpg/1280px-
The_Lockheed_D-21.jpg)

------
netsharc
Meta: That page came with 3 overlays, geezus. One at the top for cookies, one
at the bottom for... GDPR? And one over the whole content nagging to
subscribe. Hitting the close icon didn't work for me, but hitting Login and
then hitting back allowed me to access the content.

State of the web 2018...

